# Schnecken Mix z.B. Postschnecken gegen Algen



## Superjo40 (30. Aug. 2008)

Liebe Teichfreundinnen und - freunde,

ich habe gehört, dass __ Schnecken den Teich sauber halten. Sie würden alle Algen abknabbern, natürlich ggf. auch die Pflanzen. Haltet Ihr etwas davon? Mein Teich hat ca. 15.000 Liter - wieviel Schnecken würdet Ihr, gesetzt den Fall, es hätte einen Sinn, gegen die Algenplage, einsetzen? Un welche Schnecken? Angeblich sind die Postschnecken sehr aktiv!

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Jo


----------



## chromis (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken Mix z.B. Postschnecken gegen Algen*

Hi,

nützlich sind eigentlich alle Schnecken, lediglich die Sptzschlammschnecke vergreift sich regelmäßig an weichen Wasserpflanzen.

Allerdings bin ich skeptisch, ob sich Schnecken überhaupt in einem Koiteich auf Dauer halten. Diese Tiere zählen zur natürlichen Nahrung des Karpfens, der mit seinen Schlundzähnen jedes Schneckenhaus knackt.

Die Ursachen Deiner Algenprobleme wurden in einem anderen thread ja schon ausgiebig erörtert. Solange durch Überbesatz mehr Nährstoffe eingetragen werden als durch Pflanzenwuchs und Wasserwechsel entfernt werden, solange helfen auch ein paar Schnecken nicht weiter.


----------



## Marlowe (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken Mix z.B. Postschnecken gegen Algen*

Moin!


Der Karpfen bevorzugt Schnecken als Nahrung.

Deshalb ist diese Möglichkeit der Algenbekämpfung hinfällig.


Marlowe


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW:  Schnecken Mix z.B. Postschnecken gegen Algen*

hi


> Der Karpfen bevorzugt Schnecken als Nahrung.



stimmt.
ich habe etwa 1000 schnecken im filter und im teich nicht eine.


----------

